# How To Put Tubes On A PFS



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Good stuff! Another informative vid. I don't have a pfs, but I've added a section to my notebook. Which means one of these is definitely in my future. I just don't know when, but want to be prepared.

I like your no-fuss pouch tying. And I noticed too that you don't *sandwich* tubes between the ties. For some reason, I was under the impression that a pfs required sandwiching, but I don't know why I thought this. Maybe someone was having trouble with tube slippage because they didn't secure it sufficiently.


----------

